# Curing



## high-bred (Jun 12, 2006)

Just wondering what the point of curing is, like what exactaly happens? And how long does it usually take to fully cure if you use the glass jar method?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 13, 2006)

What happens is a complex chemical process.

Basicallly what happens is decomposition.  I can't give you the exact nuts and bolts but sugars get converted, chlorphyll degrades, non-pyschoactive compounds convert onto pyschoactive ones.
A gas builds up in the sealed containers as a result and the container is unsealed daily for a few minutes to let the gas escape, then resealed and the process continues.

Then end result is pot that smells better, tastes better, burns better, and is up to 1/3 more potent than the same bud uncured.
A minimum cure takes 2 weeks, but the longer you cure the smoother the pot will be.  Once the pot reaches perfect moisture level (like a humidor cigar) you only have to take the top off once every week or 2.
Right now I'm smoking bud that has been curing since Nov., and I've smoked bud aged as long as 2.5 years.

Once you smoke slow-dried cured weed you'll never go back to flash dried, uncured, harsh, hay-tasting weed.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 13, 2006)

Good to know, but I know I dont have the patience.  Something to try eventually though!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 13, 2006)

What I've done many times is when I harvest, _most_ of the bud is bag dried (which generally takes 6--8 days) but I leave a weeks worth out to dry on a tabletop in less than 1 day and smoke that while I'm waiting for the slow dry to finish.  Then I jar up all except a few days worth and then remove a bud here and there as needed during the cure. 

Curing is ideal for the home grower.  Our harvests usually come in "clumps"--a lot all at once and then none for months.  If you plan it so you have enough to last you til next harvest, this is the perfect time for a months-long cure.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

I usually wind up giving mine a regular dry since it all goes away and I don't have time to cure it first but what I keep stays in a big jar with the swing-top latch and rubber seal on it, after about a month there is a definite difference.


----------



## high-bred (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah thanks for the info, very helpful.


----------



## heavyfreak (Jun 13, 2006)

When you cure your bud should it be a certain degree of arid or is 11 days of drying fine to start the process. 

The leaves of the bud dont' break when touched, but are dry enough to smoke when put on flame.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

You want the stems to be dry enough to snap pretty well, once you put it in to cure the bud is going to draw any moisture that is left in the stem out and into the bud, you don't want to get any mold.


----------



## heavyfreak (Jun 13, 2006)

It mentioned that. 

alrightly well thanks you just saved my buds!!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

No prob, burn one for me when it's done.


----------



## heavyfreak (Jun 28, 2006)

oh, man,... they burned soooMTh! lol I named it crazy bud.


----------

